# What can you lube o-rings with?



## johnny13oi (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys, simple question, what can you lube o-rings with? I know there's this thing called nyogel or something but is there anything else I can use that will not deteriorate the o-rings? Anything at the common store like at Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 14, 2007)

Just plain old silicone grease will do the job...you should be able to find it in most hardware stores.


CFU


----------



## jch79 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can use Krytox on threads and O-rings - the Sandwich Shoppe makes its own blend here: SS Krytox 50/50 - 3cc

 john


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 15, 2007)

you can also get o-ring grease from scuba diving shops.


----------



## tarponbill (Aug 15, 2007)

I live in a high humidity area, South West Florida, so grease that is waterproof is a valuable repair tool.

I use waterproof grease for outboard motors. Everything rubber, from pool pumps to flashlight o-rings, and including outboard motors. On flashlight o-rings a really light coating is best. Stops thread gouging as well.

Also silicon plumbing grease, but you get much more for the money buying the special formulation Mercury Outboard waterproof grease, $10 for a standard grease gun size tube. Works great on trucks and off road 4x4s as well. Best of all, water won't wash it off.

YMMV


----------



## speederino (Aug 15, 2007)

If you happen to be driving past an auto parts store stop in and pick up a little packet of 'dialectric spark plug boot protector' that is usually sold by the register. It is 100% silicone, only 99 cents, and there is enough in there to do TONS of lights, even after you lube your spark plug boots!


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 15, 2007)

speederino said:


> If you happen to be driving past an auto parts store stop in and pick up a little packet of 'dialectric spark plug boot protector' that is usually sold by the register. It is 100% silicone, only 99 cents, and there is enough in there to do TONS of lights, even after you lube your spark plug boots!



Hi, would you please tell me which auto parts store this is? Sounds awesome for only 99 cents. Exactly what I'm looking for, something cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 15, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> Hi, would you please tell me which auto parts store this is? Sounds awesome for only 99 cents. Exactly what I'm looking for, something cheap. :thumbsup:


 
That is what I use. I usually get it in Wal-Mart or any auto parts store in the isle with replacement automotive lighting bulbs. It is sometimes called "bulb grease".


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 16, 2007)

I went to Wal-Mart today and all I could find was a bunch of different kinds of lithium based grease. Is this the one I want or should I star far clear from this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

Went to a few more Walmarts and none seem to have this silicone grease. Checked everywhere. They do have a silicone grease in a spray can where you spray it on, but I don't know if thats any good. Any suggestions? I did find something at AutoZone called bulb grease but it was in a super tiny package for $2 so I didn't get it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you found a 1 oz size of it as in this example.

Here is a larger tube just so you can recognize it.

I think the tubes of Nyogel I have are 0.35 oz (10gm), and last forever.


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh wow thanks. That helps a lot. Didn't know 1oz could do so much.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 20, 2007)

johnny13oi said:


> Oh wow thanks. That helps a lot. Didn't know 1oz could do so much.



That's what she said!


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> That's what she said!



 thats a good one.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi all,

To all my fellow Australians, a seller on ebay is selling silicone lube for AU$7.95 with free delivery anywhere in OZ. They say its designed for o-rings.







I ordered some so I will see if its any good and edit this post when it arrives.

eBay number *290130304059

*Regards


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just got me some of that 99c lube at an auto store but I have quite a few flashlights, even though they're all cheap chinese flashlights lol, but still gotta take care of them. I might need a lot more.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 21, 2007)

I have temporarily retired my Nyogel and Silicone lube since switching over to Nanolube (see other thread). I like how it leaves threads and O-Rings clean, and a little less resistance. On some lights I may still use a touch of the "old stuff" but so far the Nanolube is working well.


----------



## dracodoc (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi guys, my wife is working in a chemical lab, so I found this "Dow Corning® High Vacuum Grease" in her lab, is that OK to lube the infamous Jetbeam CLE threads? 
I found some information of it at here, but don't know if it is just plain silicone grease or have some other content. And they said it should not be used on fluorosilicone "O" rings and gaskets, I believe the O ring in flashlight is not that kind?
http://www.2spi.com/catalog/vac/dow.shtml


----------



## dash8 (Aug 23, 2007)

We use this stuff in aviation, it's a great all purpose silicone grease. One tube of this will last practically forever.

Dow Corning #4: Dow Corning® 4 Electrical Insulating Compound is practically nonvolatile, odorless, moisture resistant, electrically insulating, excellent rubber lubrication, excellent release and sealing properties, resistant to oxidation, essentially nontoxic and non-melting and shows little tendency to dry out in service. 






http://www.skygeek.com/dc4.html


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 23, 2007)

dash8 said:


> We use this stuff in aviation, it's a great all purpose silicone grease. One tube of this will last practically forever.
> 
> Dow Corning #4: Dow Corning® 4 Electrical Insulating Compound is practically nonvolatile, odorless, moisture resistant, electrically insulating, excellent rubber lubrication, excellent release and sealing properties, resistant to oxidation, essentially nontoxic and non-melting and shows little tendency to dry out in service.
> 
> ...


 
we use this also




Specifically for o rings.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Aug 23, 2007)

SunnyQueensland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To all my fellow Australians, a seller on ebay is selling silicone lube for AU$7.95 with free delivery anywhere in OZ. They say its designed for o-rings.
> 
> ...



*Update: This item arrived the next day and IMHO it is great. big tube and speedy service. I can give this a full :thumbsup:*


----------

